# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Периферийные устройства >  Проблема с принтером samsung ML-1645 после второй заправки

## FlacK

Недавно кончился тонер. После заправки все равно надпись выскакивает следующая: "Тонер закончился/замените картридж"

Заправлял 2й раз.
Хоть принтер и ML-1645, даже после устаноовки родных дров он определяется как ML-1640.

Картридж - *болванка*.

У КОГО КАКИЕ ПРЕДПОЛОЖЕНИЯИ?

----------


## Gitarist

Чип на картридже может есть? надо прошить.
Или определенная комбинация нажатия клавиш, которая сбрасывает счетчик

----------

